

Rate my name  - bkal

Hello all, I have been working on a service that is a platform for events (posting, sharing, receiving, etc.) and although the site is almost in a launch-able state, I don't really know how I feel about its name. Currently, the name of the site is, "Eventricle". To elaborate on the underlying meaning of the name: just as the ventricle of the human heart disperses blood to every part of the body, "Eventricle" disperses events (analogous to the blood) to a large social community (analogous to the body), hence the name; "eventricle", a ventricle for events. On one hand, I like the name because it has a significant meaning, but on the other hand, I feel like the name may be too complicated. Any thoughts on the name are much appreciated.
======
simonsarris
People that don't know what a ventricle is or don't immediately make the
connection will probably think something else. Assume the worst. Maybe to them
it sounds like "Event Testicle"

It's all around very weird, probably doubly-so for non native english
speakers.

~~~
bkal
true, in hindsight I really didn't "assume the worst" as much as I could,
thanks for the tip

------
aorshan
I hate to be blunt but the first thing I thought was testicle. Not what you
want the first impression to be.

~~~
bkal
blunt is good, I prefer the honesty. thank you for commenting.

------
helen842000
I think that it would probably be mis-spelled as eventrickle if it was read
outloud.

However that works on several levels, a steady even trickle of events through
to you, plus when you say it, it still sounds like ventricle. Eventrickle.com
is available too.

The only issue is that Eventrickle is associated with IV drips and medical
products. I guess you could turn that into an amusing strap line.
Eventrickle.com - drip feeding you the best events info.

Anything ending -icle makes me think of icicle anyways. Not quite as bad as
Event Testicle, but still!

I'll do a bit of research and throw a few avail event based domains your way.

------
Sunluvva
"Even trickle"...sounds like having a pee. And I agree it also sounds like a
part of your gonads.

How about focussing on the benefit the site delivers - "Invitem" / "Invyta" /
"Invitemall"

------
disruption
I agree with the comments being made here. The name is difficult. When you
create a brand you need a hook for which customers can remember you by.
Considering the events angle of your project might I suggest the following:
www.eventelo.com, www.eventello.com [the mis-spelling version] or
www.eventelio.com these names trip off the tongue and can be remembered
easily, plus they are currently available - be quick if you are interested in
them

~~~
bkal
definitely interested in those names, ty for the feedback

~~~
Mz
This might also be available as it gives me an error when I try to go to it:

<http://eventflow.com/>

------
D_Alex
The Germans on the committee wanted the new car to be called the "Global
Krupp", to emphasize integrity of engineering and tradition, the French
preferred the hip and modern "Rapper", and the Italians "Caprice". They
settled on the "Crappee", which was well received on the continent...
unfortunately 80% of the car's sales were projected to be in the UK, where the
name reminded them of shit.

\- Ben Elton, "Gridlock", paraphrased.

------
alex_g
Way too complicated, doesn't have any flow. I wouldn't make an analogy for a
social network to the physical aspects of the human heart; the heart may be a
fascinating organ, but most people don't want to think about a slimy organ
when they are online. If you really like the heart connection, try something
less detailed, like eventbeat or eventflow.

~~~
bkal
the heart connection is irrelevant, it was just something that seemed like it
could work. Thank you for commenting, you helped confirmed my suspicion that
the name is indeed too complicated.

------
fourmii
Not a big fan of the name. Conjures too many references to peeing and
testicles. Besides, it's a mouthful and could be hard for people to spell.
It's cool that you're trying to have the name actually be meaningful, but I
think it's almost more important to have it be catchy, easy to say and spell
first. Good luck on the launch!

------
arobb
I agree with the other posts; too complicated. Plus, some people are grossed
out by blood.

The name of your startup is definitely lower on the list of priorities when
preparing to launch. I noticed eventyo.com is available. Just register
something simple like that, and get back to work.

------
mchannon
Reminds me of Dillon Edwards Investments (google it and you'll get the joke).

Coming up with a non-word name sounds like your task here. The word "event"
doesn't portmanteau up well with anything and it doesn't contain comfort
phonology the way, say, "blackberry" does.

------
KoryFerbet
My rule of thumb when naming anything:

If you have explain it, then it's too complicated

If you're going to go the pun route it needs to be something easy and, as much
as I hate to say it, dumbed down.

------
jordhy
You're joking right? Eventricle? As a non-native English speaker I can tell
you that this name is a big disaster.

------
debacle
All I can hear in my mind is "Event Trickle" and I think about golden shower
conventions.

------
bkal
well, based on everyone's feedback I think it is apparent that I will NOT be
using the name eventricle... I think the most important lesson to be learned
here is the value of perspective

